# 2 Echolote an einem Geber?



## Bass Assasin (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!

Hat jemand von Euch erfahrungen mit 2 Echoloten an nur einem Geber? Im Internet hab ich bei dem X 510 gelesen das man da bis zu 4 Bildschirme mit betreiben kann.Da ich gerne 2 Echolote an Bord hätte wär das ne Prima Sache.Nur finde ich im Internet nichts darüber.


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 2 Echolote an einem Geber?*

Einen Bildschirm in Heck und einen für den Bug, damit man 
beim Angeln vorne auch den Bildschirm im Blick hat.

Ob und wie das geht kann ich aber nicht sagen, frag doch einfach mal bei T. Schlageter nach.


----------



## HD4ever (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 2 Echolote an einem Geber?*

vielleicht ja auch für jeden Angler einen eigenen Bildschirm 
denke sowas müßte eigendlich möglich sein mit einem Adapterkabel irgendwie ....
würde mal versuchen online für das Echolot in der Zubehörliste zu gucken ....


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 2 Echolote an einem Geber?*

Ich musste meinen Monitor bauartbedingt auf einen flexiblen Halter setzten und 
kann den Bildschirm jetzt frei drehen. Ist zwar nicht die optimale Bassboat Lösung 
wäre aber schon mal eine Alternative.


----------



## Bass Assasin (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 2 Echolote an einem Geber?*

Also, es soll ein Bildschirm im Heck für mich und einer im Bug für meinen Mitangler stehen.Ist beim Vertikalangeln ein Riesenvorteil,damit man direkt sieht ob es die Kante rauf geht oder runter.Dann muss ich nicht immer ne Ansage machen,denn er sieht es ja dann selber.


----------



## Jirko (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 2 Echolote an einem Geber?*

huhu bass assasin #h

erfahrungen habe ich dazu keine, aber es gibt im handel umschalter die es erlauben an einem geber 2 lote laufen zu lassen... humminbird, lowrance bieten dies z.b. standardmäßig an #h


----------



## Bass Assasin (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 2 Echolote an einem Geber?*

Hab auch in Erfahrung bringen können das das z.B mit dem X 510 funktioniert.Man braucht dazu 2 x das X 510 plus ein Kabel für 45 €.Sind dann 1000 €.Ob sich das lohnt?|kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 2 Echolote an einem Geber?*

Das würde ich mir verkneifen. Wenn es unbedingt sein muss dann verpass den 
Mitfahrern doch einfach ein günstiges Zweitecholot und bau einen zweiten Geber an.

Für die einfach Kantenerkennung usw reichen doch die günstigen Modelle locker aus.


----------



## MFT Sutje (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 2 Echolote an einem Geber?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Das würde ich mir verkneifen. Wenn es unbedingt sein muss dann verpass den
> Mitfahrern doch einfach ein günstiges Zweitecholot und bau einen zweiten Geber an.
> 
> Für die einfach Kantenerkennung usw reichen doch die günstigen Modelle locker aus.




Das geht nicht,denn die ausgestrahlten Sonarstrahlen würden sich gegenseitig aufheben.Ich hab vor ein paar Jahren bei einem Holländer gesehen,das er auch zwei Bildschirme hatte.Und wenn ich das richtig in Kopp hab,sollten sich alle Geräte von Lowrance,mit einer NMEA 2000 Schnittstelle untereinander verbinden Lassen.

Frag da aber auch mal besser den Forumsparter Schlageter,ist ne Top Beratung und Service.

Mein Plotter hatte einen Bildschirmausfall,Schlageter hat mein Gerät vom Boten abholen lassen und es kam 5 Tage später ein neues Gerät,alles ohne Mucken!!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 2 Echolote an einem Geber?*

Okay Peter wenn Du das sagst nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil :q

Hatte nur in diversen Ammiforen gelesen, dass die sich ein zweites Echolot für den Bug
anbauen. In Heck den Farbporsche und vorne das BrotundButter Echolot.

Aber vielleicht haben die Boys vergessen zu erwähnen das sie dann hinten "aus" machen.


----------



## MFT Sutje (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 2 Echolote an einem Geber?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht haben die Boys vergessen zu erwähnen das sie dann hinten "aus" machen.




So machen die das!!!!!!!


----------



## Bass Assasin (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 2 Echolote an einem Geber?*

Das mit den 2 Echo´s funktioniert nicht.War schon bei T. Schlageter letzte Woche.Der hat mir das mit den 2 Echo´s erklärt.Würde sich stören.Wenn ich mit nem Kumpel unterwegs bin mit 2 Booten,jeder von uns hat ein X 125,dann stören die sich noch wenn wir über 50m auseinander driften.Na gut.Dann gibts keine 2 Neuen sondern nur eins, aber dann mit Farbe.


----------



## Jirko (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 2 Echolote an einem Geber?*

deine frage war doch aber die nach 2 loten an *einem* geber bass assasin! 2 geber geht definitiv nicht, ganz klar... aber 2 lote an einem geber schon! und das war doch auch ursprünglich dein anliegen - mhm? #h


----------



## Bass Assasin (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 2 Echolote an einem Geber?*

Ja,zuerst sollten es 2 sein.Da dies aber definitiv nicht geht muss ich ja 2 an einem Geber betreiben.Nur ist das ganze nicht gerade günstig um es mal milde auszudrücken....


----------

